# New and trying to conceive



## anawhatsme

Hi everyone. I have been searching the internet like crazy and wound up here.
So I thought I'd see if any of you have some advice.
We had unprotected sex on May 25th. I noticed the stretchy kind of mucous when I wiped yesterday (May 27th). My last period started May 17th and ended 4 days later. 
I'm just wondering what the chances are of pregnancy, since we had sex so soon after my period.
Also, when would be the earliest I could test?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## AutumnRose

Hi and welcome:)


----------



## Sparky0207

Hi :hi: and welcome to BnB. The earliest you could test would probably be a few days before you were due on again but it may not be accurate until the day you are due. Good luck and hope you get the result you want! xx


----------



## sarah1989

Hello and Welcome to BnB!!


:hug:


----------



## sparkswillfly

welcome to bnb :wave:


----------



## anawhatsme

Thanks for all the welcomes! I'm finding the waiting is so hard. This was our first time without a condom, so I guess I should expect to have to keep trying. I don't think the odds are high for a first time.


----------



## anawhatsme

Do you guys think it might be too soon to be ovulating? My period came on the 17th. I am having a good amount of the clear and stretchy mucous when I wipe. I have read that it means I am either ovulating, or very close. GAH!!! I can't stand the waiting.

If I was ovulating as of yesterday, would late Sunday/early Monday have been too early to have a chance at pregnancy?

Any advice or experience?


----------



## impatient1

Hello & welcome to BnB!


----------



## Lyrah

Welcome!


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome :hi: i agree with earliest to test is a few days before you are due, might be worth posting in the ttc board as they have lots of helpful advice :)


----------



## alice&bump

hi welcome to bnb xx


----------



## emie

:hi:


----------



## Sassy1

Welcome ! :wave:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi and welcome! I would think it might be a bit early for ovulation, but it all depends on your cycle, are your periods every 28 days, 30 days? or shorter? if they're shorter then the mucus you noticed might have been at the right time. Basically its easier to work out your ovulation if your cycles are regular. Work out when your next period is due and count back 14 days from this date, ovulation usually occurs 12-14 days before your period. If you can work this out, the best thing to do is have sex in the days leading up to ovulation and on the day itself so the sperm is ready and waiting when the egg is released. You can test up to 4 days before your period is due to see if your pregnant, but may be better to wait and test if you're late. Don't despair if you don't get pregnant first time, there's many of us in the same boat still trying! Good luck and hope that helps!


----------



## Jemma_x

Welcome to bnb:hi:


----------



## Toucansofsoda

Hello.
I Just happened upon this website. :)

My husband and I have been trying for 2 years.:wacko: It's a long story, but he's older, I'm younger, and we had to begin with a vasectomy reversal from his first marriage, and then when it failed to produce a high enough semen analysis, we started fertility treatments. 

I'm on my first cycle IVF. Our insurance just informed us that they will not be paying for it since his analysis came back abnormal. So, needless to say, I'm a bit upset over paying the $15k for what seems to me to be a shot in the dark, subjecting my body to these injections... I'm a bit angry right now at the whole thing because I want it so much and it's coming out of pocket. :|

I'm on day 5 of the Gonal F, sometime next week, I'd say Tuesday, they'll probably take out the egg sacks and we'll see what we've got. We decided to genetic testing (husband had a son who had epilepsy and childhood diabetes)... and I'm just hoping to get pregnant with the two eggs they're going to transfer... we don't need any more problems.

I honestly asked the doc for three, but she refused saying it would concern her. She said, "Oh, you're a dream client because you're so young and perfect health"... I hope her optimism turns out to be positive.

Anyway, hello out there. :echo:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## TwilightAgain

:wave: Hi! Welcome to BnB :flow:

Good luck!!


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome to BnB!! :wave::wave:


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## HopefullyNow

Hey...Am also new and TTC. 2 days late...Hopefully Now


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:wave: Hello & Welcome :flow:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Emerald

Hi *waves* welcome to the forum. I hope you find it as useful as I have :D xx


----------



## Natashadenzy

Hi, I'm Natasha and TTC 3rd round now. My daughter is 4 1/2. It's so odd...I had unprotected sex 1 time and BOOM preg....now we are trying like crazy and nothing :(


----------



## Natashadenzy

My really great girl friend found out yesterday that they are finally preg! Super happy for them! They have been trying for 2 years. I am praying that we will have the same luck this go around. My chart has been super crazy. I've been keeping my BBT every am. It looks manic! My highs are high and my lows are low. Don't know what to think :( 
My temps have been:
Cycle day 5: 97.86
Cycle day 6: 97.32-Clear blue gave the :) this day
Cycle day 7: 97.25
Cycle day 8: 98.2
Cycle day 9: 97.66
Cycle day 10: 98.02
Cycle day 11: 97.97
Cycle day 12: 97.52
Cycle day 13: 97.32
Cycle day 14: 97.45

Who can make anything of that??


----------



## xCookieDough

*Welcome to BnB honey! Enjoy your time here! PM me if you just want a chat 

---xo*


----------



## Natashadenzy

Thanks so much! I just got another :) from the clear blue easy OPK test this am....so now I'm back in the TTW....my cycle is so odd! Do people ovulate twice in a cycle?


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## faith1314

Hi Everyone. I've just joined this site after searching the whole internet for advice on TTC. I don't know how to use this site properly yet but just wanting to share my views with everyone.

My OH an I have been TTC for 2months now and nothing. I'm taking pregnacare for a month and using the Ovulation testing kit for two months so we timed our BD very well. My last AF was 30th of last month and yesterday am feeling a very bad tummy cramp and my breasts are lil sore. Is that sign of AF again do you think? :( Next expected AF date is 29th this month.


----------



## katrinalorien

faith1314 said:


> Hi Everyone. I've just joined this site after searching the whole internet for advice on TTC. I don't know how to use this site properly yet but just wanting to share my views with everyone.
> 
> My OH an I have been TTC for 2months now and nothing. I'm taking pregnacare for a month and using the Ovulation testing kit for two months so we timed our BD very well. My last AF was 30th of last month and yesterday am feeling a very bad tummy cramp and my breasts are lil sore. Is that sign of AF again do you think? :( Next expected AF date is 29th this month.


Not quite sure as everyone is a little different. ^_^ You should start posting in the TTC section, they would probably give better advice than I. You aren't out till AF comes though, that I know well!!! It could be a good sign!!


----------



## EssexGirl82

Hi Everyone!

I was searching for a website to help me whilst me & my husband are ttc.

I've had a bit of a tough time.....had a miscarrage in October 2011, went to hospital on the 4th, but it was confirmed for deffo on the 12th.....those dates will stay with me foreverx

I didnt know i was pregnant, I'd been having problems with my cycle from traveling to and from the states the previous 3 months, I had a few days here & there of bleeding but it never even crossed my mind that I could have been pregnant. I got married on the 22/9/11 thinking how nice it would be to start a family not even knowing, then 10 days later it was all taken away from me....I was devistated to say the least.

Me & hubby have been trying again since November, like they advised but every month with a negative is just getting harder & harder. I want a baby so much it hurts. I feel like im only 2 thirds complete....Im someones wife, Im someones daughter but I have no-one to call mine x 

Ive been feeling really naucious the last few evenings and Im never sick so dont know if this is a sign or if its all in my head......I would just be so happy if it was a positive in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave:


----------



## hannahlou

Hi everyone, im new to the site, TTC last ovulating 5 days ago and have started feeling awful today!! Not sure if its my mind playing tricks....


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome!

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/annegeddestulips.jpg


----------



## beevim

Hi everyone, been trying to concive for 2yrs with no luck i ovulate on my own 32-35 days, went to the doctors everything was fine, my hubby's sperm count was fine. so were prescribe 50mg Clomid on 5-9 for the first time. I started my clomid on 5/05/12 and finished on 09/05/12 and been having really painful cramps on both ovaries for three days and I have started OPK on the 11/05/12 in the afternoon and got a positive very dark line and we b'ding that night.same thing happened yesterday and today still getting positive with a very dark line and we are still b'ding just incase. is there anyone experiencing the same thing.


----------



## Donna35

:hi: Hi and welcome to BnB xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## melll707

Hi:happydance::happydance:


----------



## raye

Hi I've been on the site for the last week reading you guys failures and successes! I wanna add my stuff too! My cycle is supposed to start on June 7th, but I'm sure with these changes...AF won't be coming lol! I'll start of with my symptoms and please stick with me during this time. I'm scared and excited as this will be my first with my husband! I'm going to test in the morning or later tonight. I have 3 FRER and 2 CB.

OD on 5/24

1 DPO -Creamy CM sore bbs.
2 DPO -Still creamy CM, sore bbs, cramps during intercourse, hot flashes insomnia night sweats
3 DPO -Cramping, sore bbs, full feeling, tire, insomnia
4 DPO -Didn't eat, felt really full, gassy, nausea, tired, insomnia, dreams, night sweats
5 DPO -Headaches felt like I had the flu or a cold, hot, thirsty, felt full
6 DPO -Didn't eat at all, felt like throwing up the entire day, constipated, cold like symptoms, hot, headaches
7 DPO -Bad headaches, didn't eat a lot, (but I ate!) nausea, nightmares, lots of slobber, slept 13 hours straight! temp of 97.9
8 DPO -Hardly any symptoms just really bad acid reflux/heartburn which I never had in my life! I was super hungry and ate a huge cheeseburger, chipotle burrito and lots of cookies! The hunger came with headaches and they went away the instant i put food in my mouth. Temp went up to 98.3 with frequent urination.
9 DPO -Frequent urination, temp went up to 98.9 loss of appetite, full feeling, gassy pressure, cramps in the morning on the left side, nausea, burping, back pain and constipation...TIIIIIIRRRREEEED.

Should I test today with these symptoms or just wait until the morning? Let me know...I wanna test! My DH thinks I'm preggy! I hope I am!


----------



## ready4family

raye said:


> Hi I've been on the site for the last week reading you guys failures and successes! I wanna add my stuff too! My cycle is supposed to start on June 7th, but I'm sure with these changes...AF won't be coming lol! I'll start of with my symptoms and please stick with me during this time. I'm scared and excited as this will be my first with my husband! I'm going to test in the morning or later tonight. I have 3 FRER and 2 CB.
> 
> OD on 5/24
> 
> 1 DPO -Creamy CM sore bbs.
> 2 DPO -Still creamy CM, sore bbs, cramps during intercourse, hot flashes insomnia night sweats
> 3 DPO -Cramping, sore bbs, full feeling, tire, insomnia
> 4 DPO -Didn't eat, felt really full, gassy, nausea, tired, insomnia, dreams, night sweats
> 5 DPO -Headaches felt like I had the flu or a cold, hot, thirsty, felt full
> 6 DPO -Didn't eat at all, felt like throwing up the entire day, constipated, cold like symptoms, hot, headaches
> 7 DPO -Bad headaches, didn't eat a lot, (but I ate!) nausea, nightmares, lots of slobber, slept 13 hours straight! temp of 97.9
> 8 DPO -Hardly any symptoms just really bad acid reflux/heartburn which I never had in my life! I was super hungry and ate a huge cheeseburger, chipotle burrito and lots of cookies! The hunger came with headaches and they went away the instant i put food in my mouth. Temp went up to 98.3 with frequent urination.
> 9 DPO -Frequent urination, temp went up to 98.9 loss of appetite, full feeling, gassy pressure, cramps in the morning on the left side, nausea, burping, back pain and constipation...TIIIIIIRRRREEEED.
> 
> Should I test today with these symptoms or just wait until the morning? Let me know...I wanna test! My DH thinks I'm preggy! I hope I am!

Hi Raye! I would just wait until the AF is supposed to come, supposedly only 50% of pg women will get a positive test before the AF is due. I've done this several times, take one too early, it's negative and then still find myself wondering if maybe I am pg and tested too early.


----------



## raye

Thanks...I'll wait! it's so hard I'm really hoping for a BFP!


----------



## ready4family

raye said:


> Thanks...I'll wait! it's so hard I'm really hoping for a BFP!

Trust me, I know exactly how you feel!! I think when I do finally get a positive, I'm going to be in shock. It's been a dream of mine as long as I can remember!!! :hugs:


----------



## raye

:dohh: I tested today with a FRER at 10 DPO and BFN was staring at me :coffee: I also took my temp and it went up again from 98.9 to 99.4 

I know I'm preggy I never felt this way before...God will bless us with babies I just know it guys! 

**~Baby Dust!~**


----------



## ready4family

It's hard seeing a negative time and time again.... We'll get a positive one day soon!!!


----------



## raye

My symptoms for today are (10 dpo) back pain, temp 99.4, cramping in left leg/thigh pelvis area, headaches, and exhaustion at 4pm. It feels like AF is coming with the similar leg cramps that I always have but I will remain hopeful for a baby. I know it in my heart! Testing tomorrow....I will let you know first thing of the results. :sleep:


----------

